# Nvidia in den USA mit eigenen Grafikkarten!



## zuogolpon (5. Oktober 2010)

*Nvidia scheint sich auf einen Launch von eigenen Grafikkarten in den Vereinigten Staaten vorzubereiten. Der offizielle Reseller hierbei ist der US-Einzelhändler BestBuy.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nvidia hatte sich bis jetzt auf sogenannte Board-Partner für die Produktion der Platinen ihrer Grafikkarten verlassen. Nun wird Nvidia zumindest in den USA eigene Grafikkarten mit Nvidia-Logo verkaufen. Bei BestBuy sind einige Fotos von Retail Verpackungen einer GTX460 aufgetaucht.
Ob es diese Karten auch nach Europa und Asien machen, ist noch nicht offiziell.

Quelle: NVIDIA starts selling own-brand GPUs at Best Buy, AIB partners left befuddled


----------



## Explosiv (6. Oktober 2010)

Brauchen wohl Geld .
Vielleicht ist direkter Support aus einer Hand, des Chip- sowie Platinen-Herstellers, auch besser...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2010)

Bestimmt nur im Referens Design... und da her Laut usw...

Aber warum haben die sich zu diesem Schritt entschieden ???


----------



## meloney0 (6. Oktober 2010)

mehr hintergründe gibt's bei hardocp (nur in englisch):

Introduction - NVIDIA Enters Retail with Direct Sales at Best Buy | [H]ard|OCP

eine offizielle ankündigung durch nvidia ist für nächste woche angekündigt. der artikel ist daher (wie auch darauf hingewiesen wird) recht spekulativ, aber trotzdem interessant zu lesen.
weitere neuigkeit des tages - XFX ist kein nvidia boardpartner mehr. zufall? mal schaun... 

gruß - m


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

Würde meine mir egal solange die auch Gute Karten und Oc version bringen mir egal....

Aber wie es aus schaut brauch man doch Geld und bekommt halt gleich so.


----------



## zuogolpon (6. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Würde meine mir egal solange die auch Gute Karten und Oc version bringen mir egal....
> 
> Aber wie es aus schaut brauch man doch Geld und bekommt halt gleich so.



Wie bitte?

Würde meine / _Hier fehlt was oder überflüssig._
Mir egal. /_Punkt_
(Solange)* Auch wenn* die *g*ute Karten und OC *V*ersion*en* bringen*,* *ist **es *mir *trotzdem *egal...

Aber wie es *ausschaut**,* brauch*t* man doch Geld und bekommt *es* halt (gleich) so.

Nur einmal mache ich das als Beispiel. Sorry, dass es dich trifft, doch manchmal sollten Kommentare wenigstens so deutlich und korrekt sein, dass man deren Inhalt ohne Rätseln erkennen kann. Tippfehler kann man jedem verzeihen, aber Deutsche Sprache sollte doch erkennbar sein.

Back to topic: Als Referenzdesign wären diese Karten mir lieber als ENGTX und CO. Denn dann muss man den Aufkleber nicht entfernen 
Aber wir wissen nicht, wo die Preise sich ansiedeln.


----------



## meloney0 (6. Oktober 2010)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> Tippfehler kann man jedem verzeihen, aber Deutsche Sprache sollte doch erkennbar sein.



lass doch dem mann seine leserechtschreibschwäche - immerhin weist seine signatur ja darauf hin...  bester gruß zur nacht - das m

p.s.: allerdings war der post selbst für crimson-verhältnisse recht hart zu verstehen. beim zweiten durchlesen hat's dann aber geklickt. 

edit: nochmal BTT - im hardocp artikel wird drauf hingewiesen, daß ja am grafikkartenvertrieb doch ne menge mehr dranhängt, als am bloßen chips verkaufen und es wird gemutmaßt, daß nvidia sich da evtl. zu viel vom kuchen abbeißen, wenn sie jetzt mal einfach so selber in den endkundenmarkt wollen. ich neige dazu, zuzustimmen. naja, wenn se so ausdauernd vorgehen, wie microsoft mit seiner xbox-sparte, dann wird's ja vielleicht was. wie schon oben geschrieben - ich bin gespannt. in der zwischenzeit wird's aber wohl nicht so'n instant-geldmacher, wie einige denken.


----------



## Maeximum30 (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja in seiner Signatur steht ja das er unter LRS leidet..


----------



## WhackShit007 (6. Oktober 2010)

na danke. bestimmt alle fürchterlich laut und trotzdem zu warm. mir würde ja was fehlen mir ne 200 watt tdp karte im nvidia referenz-design zu holen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2010)

Also keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll...

Aber was XFX angeht, die sind doch schon seit nem Jahr oder so kein Boardpartner mehr, also schon bereits bevor die GTX480 rauskam dachte ich


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. Oktober 2010)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> 
> Würde meine / _Hier fehlt was oder überflüssig._
> Mir egal. /_Punkt_
> ...


 
Wow, sehr toll erklärt Herr "Besserwisser" und jetzt öffnen Sie bitte Ihre Augen und lesen die Signatur des Herrn den Sie gerade öffentlich blosstellen wollen durch Ihren achso überragenden Intellekt.  Bevor man auf anderen rumhackt sollte man sich erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen und so "Unwichtigkeiten" wie eine Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche des Autors bemerken welche gross und breit unter JEDEM seiner Posts erwähnt wird.

Ausserdem wissen aufmerksame Kommentarleser (der du bei deiner Anzahl an Beiträgen sein solltest) bereits seit langem bescheid über Crimsons kleine (für mich unwichtige) Schwäche und niemand will soetwas gerne haben glaube ich.

Zumindest eine Entschuldigung wäre hier angebracht meiner Meinung nach! 

BTT: Ich denke das die Boardpartner von NVidia das ganze nicht so locker sehen wie die Firma selbst. Immerhin denken sich viele Endkunden das es besser ist beim Hersteller direkt zu kaufen wegen schnellerer Reklamationszeiten, etc. was dann direkt den Absatz aller Boardpartner trifft. Vmtl würde ich es genauso machen sollte ich die Wahl haben. 

Mal schauen wie die Partner darauf reagieren aber ich glaube es werden im Fall der Fälle sicher einige abspringen die vlt. jetzt schon mit dem Absatz nicht ganz zufrieden sind und das fände ich wieder schade.


----------



## zuogolpon (6. Oktober 2010)

Maeximum30 schrieb:


> Naja in seiner Signatur steht ja das er unter LRS leidet..



Gut, das habe ich in dieser Jumbo-Signatur nicht entdeckt, aber Dein Post (sein post) steht als Beispiel für viele da. Auch solche ohne LRS.


----------



## xdevilx (6. Oktober 2010)

und was hat das jetzt mit XFX zu tun?


----------



## RedBrain (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Amis diese Grafikkarte mit Referenzkühler schnappen wollen. Das Problem ist, viele wollen eine Grafikkarte mit eigenes Kühlerdesign, was die anderen Grafikkarten-Herstellern (Gainward, XFX,...) so gemacht haben. Wenn Nvidia das versuchen will, ist doch kein Problem.

Mit Referenzkühler ist mit hohe Lautheit und etwas schlechte Temperatur zu rechnen, bei GTX460 stellt kein Problem dar, aber bei GTX470 und GTX480? 


Mfg
RedBrain


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Oktober 2010)

Man kann die Karten nur bei Best Buy kaufen.
Und das nur weil Best Buy nicht genug Geforcekarten von anderen Boardpartnern bekommt.
Und diese Nachfrage befriedigt Nvidia jetzt selber, aber nur solange, wie dieses Versorgungsloch bei Best Buy besteht.
Betrifft wohl auch nur die GTS 450 und GTX 460. 


> With BFG Technologies gone, Best Buy started pushing Galaxy, PNY and EVGA, but there was still a hole in the product portfolio, which nVidia is trying to fill all by itself.


NVIDIA Confirms Entrance into Retail Graphics with Best Buy - Bright Side Of News*


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Oktober 2010)

Warum meinen hier eigentlich alle, dass das Referenzdesign so laut wäre?!
Ich denke grade der Lüfter der Referenz GTX460 sei so leise?

@Hugo78s Erklärung

Schade dass es sie so nicht bei anderen Herstellern gibt. Schön schlicht und kein zu bunter Karton..


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (6. Oktober 2010)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Gut, das habe ich in dieser Jumbo-Signatur nicht entdeckt, aber Dein Post (sein post) steht als Beispiel für viele da. Auch solche ohne LRS.



ALTER, mir Platz gleich die Krawatte !! Geht dir einer bei ab und wedelst du dir einen von der Palme, wenn du Rechtschreibfehler siehst??? Könnt ich so reinkloppen !! Man, das ist ein Forum, da wird nicht so auf RS geachtet !

Besonders dreist ist sowas, wenn jeman LRS hat, sich schon zusammenreissen muss, etwas richtig zu schreiben und Zack irgendein Spacken, der nicht lesen kann... den Rest verkneif ich mir hier!!

btt: Also ich finde es gut, das NV selbst nun die Karten vertreibt, so gehen evtl. die Preise ein Stückchen noch runter und man hat weniger "Probleme" bei defekten etc.

LG


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2010)

ob das eine Gute Idee ist ? 

Ich erinnere hier mal an 3Dfx


----------



## Floletni (6. Oktober 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur im Referens Design... und da her Laut usw...
> 
> Aber warum haben die sich zu diesem Schritt entschieden ???



Die Letzten Referenzdesigns waren ziemlich gut. Alles shcön kühl und leise. Da können manche selbst zusammengeschraubte Karten von Herstellern nicht mithalten.



meloney0 schrieb:


> lass doch dem mann seine leserechtschreibschwäche - immerhin weist seine signatur ja darauf hin...  bester gruß zur nacht - das m



LRS ist zwar ein Grund, aber kein Hindernis sich sein Artikel noch mal Korrektur zu lesen, *bevor *man auf "Antworten" klickt.

Wenigstens ne hüsche schlichte Verpackung, anstatt dieser Kindergartenverpackungen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*Jetzt hat die LRS Diskussion mal ein Ende. Kommt wieder zum Thema zurück.*


----------



## Drapenot (6. Oktober 2010)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Gut, das habe ich in dieser Jumbo-Signatur nicht entdeckt, aber Dein Post (sein post) steht als Beispiel für viele da. Auch solche ohne LRS.




Nur so nebenbei...

Ich habe auch LRS besser gesagt Legasthenie!
Es gibt allerdings einen Unterschied zwischen Fehlern die man deswegen macht oder einfache Faulheit.

Wer sich mühe gibt, kann auch problemlos wunderbar lesbare Sätze schreiben so wie ich hier.
LRS wird sowieso viel zu oft als Ausrede benutzt!
Ich musste viele Jahre hart üben, so wie andere Englisch lernen, mit Vokabeln.

Auch heute habe ich noch ab und zu Probleme mit einigen Wörtern und auch Kommas machen immer mal wieder Probleme.
Allerdings wird das von Jahr zu Jahr auch immer wieder besser!
Aber ganze Wörter zu vergessen sieht eben mehr nach Faulheit aus oder nicht bei der Sache, das hat nichts mit LRS zu tun.
Und ihn nicht zu verbessern nur weil er LRS hat schadet ihm sogar viel mehr, als was man sich das vorstellen mag!
Den die Fehler sitzen so tief im Gehirn, vorallem der Glauben das Wörter wirklich so geschrieben werden, das man das nur durch jede menge Wiederholungen lernt wie es richtig ist!

Also immer einfach nett darauf aufmerksam machen.
Ausfallend muss man nicht werden, den Deutsch ist bekanntlich nicht die leichteste Sprache und von Hilfe provitiert man weit mehr als von Akzeptanz oder Hohn.



So das war zwar sehr OT, aber das musste mal sein.
Kann es nämlich wirklich nicht mehr sehen. Alle möglichen Leute benutzen LRS als Ausrede damit sie faul sein können.
Gegen LRS kann man mehr als genug machen.
Aber man sollte solche Leute definitiv nicht auch noch beim Faul sein untersützen!


So BTT

Wenn man gute Karten erwarten darf ist das sicher vieleicht nicht so schlecht.
Die Standard Kühler sind bei nvidia ja auch nicht mehr so schlecht. Würde also auch okay gehen.
Auch wenn ich denke das die Boardpartner einfach mehr Erfahrung in den Bereichen haben.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde es nicht schlecht das Nvidia jetzt auch selbst die Karten verkauft.
Mit dem Referenzdesing ist das so eine Sache, ich sage mal so bei dem GF200 wahr das Referenzdesig wenigstens noch gut sehr viele Kühlkörper aus Metall bei der GF100 aber besteht das meiste bei dem Kühler nur aus Plastik wenn soagr nur noch aus Plastik.
Wenn man mal einen anderen Kühler verbaut hat wie AC Accelero oder Prolimtech MK-13 dann weis man das, dass Referenzdesing schlecht ist.
Es ist laut wenn sie belastet wird sogar meistens unerträglich und die Temps sind bei einer Belastung auch nicht schön an zu sehen.
Wieder mal eine Diskusion über Rechtschreibfehler, es ist ja egal wenn man es lesen kann ist es o.k. man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben wenn Fehler enthalten sind und wie schon erwähnt das ist ein Forum zum Diskutieren oder helfen der leute und nicht zum Schönschreiben bzw. ohne Rechtschreibfehler.
Also von meiner Seite finde ich es erst mal nicht verkehrt das Nvidia seine eigenen Karten an denn Mann bringt, man wird ja sehen was sich daraus entwickelt , Mfg Snapstar

Sry wenn ich jetzt auch noch was zu dem Thema abgelassen habe wegen LRS, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kuer (6. Oktober 2010)

Da tritt NV seinen Partnern aber kräftig in den Hintern. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten, sage ich nur. Als Partner von NV würde ich mich recht verarscht vorkommen, erst recht, wenn ich nur NV vertreiben würde.


----------



## Z28LET (6. Oktober 2010)

Bis auf die Lautstärke, welche ich bei den Referenzdesings auch als grösste Schwäche sehe, denke ich hier bekommt man dann auch immer die vorgesehenen hochwertigen Komponenten.
Oft ist es ja so, dass Hersteller dann an Komponenten der Platine sparen, zwar ne leise oder starke Kühlung einbauen, aber dann z.B. einen billigen SpaWa einsetzen.


----------



## butter_milch (6. Oktober 2010)

Würde eher zu einer cleanen Karte von Nvidia greifen als zu einer anderen


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Oktober 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Da tritt NV seinen Partnern aber kräftig in den Hintern. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten, sage ich nur. Als Partner von NV würde ich mich recht verarscht vorkommen, erst recht, wenn ich nur NV vertreiben würde.



*nochmal zum mitschreiben ...*


Hugo78 schrieb:


> Man kann die Karten nur bei Best Buy kaufen.
> Und das nur weil Best Buy nicht genug Geforcekarten von anderen Boardpartnern bekommt.
> Und diese Nachfrage befriedigt Nvidia jetzt selber, aber nur solange, wie dieses Versorgungsloch bei Best Buy besteht.
> Betrifft wohl auch nur die GTS 450 und GTX 460.
> ...



Die Boardpartner werden also in keiner Weise tangiert.


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2010)

hm ist die frage ob's dann auch dabei bleibt. wer weiss was nvidia in zukunft vorhat


----------



## AmdNator (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch okay um so engpässe aus dem weg zu gehen.



AMD Produziert immer noch selber die Fire Karten oder hab ihr welche von einem Boardpartner eine gesehen also ist doch alles halb so schlimm  .


----------



## X Broster (6. Oktober 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> *nochmal zum mitschreiben ...*
> 
> 
> Die Boardpartner werden also in keiner Weise tangiert.


Man sollte doch zwischen aktiv und passiv unterscheiden. 

Darüberhinaus handelt vieles um Spekulationen, man warte bis zur offz. Veröffentlichung ab.


----------



## Master Shake (6. Oktober 2010)

BestBuy ist die US Version von Saturn, die verkaufen kaum diskrete Grakas, die Kundschaft die dort einkauft, sucht nach Fertig PCs oder laesst sich eine veraltete Karte zum ueberhoehten preis andrehen. Die Erklaerung, dass es wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten  nicht moeglich ist, die Regale zu fuellen ist absolut lachhaft. Die Board-Partner werden sehr wohl tangiert, auch wenn dies zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ersichtlich ist. Der Artikel auf HardOCP macht deutlich, was Board partner alles tun muessen, um von nVidia akzeptiert zu werden. Sie muessen saemtliche Daten und Informationen bezueglich Kosten, moeglicher Probleme etc. hergeben.

Zitat:  It has been confirmed by several AIBs that in order to become an  "approved Nvidia supplier" and added to the approved partner list in  North America one must supply Nvidia with sell thru data, marketing  plans, costs, and forecast plans to continue to be an approved partner.

Cha-Ching - NVIDIA Enters Retail with Direct Sales at Best Buy | [H]ard|OCP

Diese erzwungenen Geschaeftsgeheimnisse sparen nVidia massenhaft Geld und erlauben es der Firma, die Erfahrung anderer gratis zu nutzen und direkt mit den Partnern zu konkurrieren. Kann man noch tiefer sinken? Das hier ist nur ein Testlauf, wenn sich die Dinge positiv entwickeln, duerften diverse Partner bald aussen vor sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

WoooW was ihr ab geht is schon Krass...

Ich verstehe im schon der Post von mir is echt um deutlich geschrieben. Nur hätte man einen auch nett drauf hin weißen können aber jeder wie er denkt meine ich.
(danke an die mich verteidigt haben)

Aber zurück zu NV und denn Karten. 

Was mir auf gefallen ist das irrgenwie keine Kabel, SLI-Brücke oder sonst was mit dabei liegt der weiß da einer mehr. Ich finde Nv könnte durch die Aktion die preise drücken da ja keine Parner mehr im Weg ist. Und da die dann ihre Preise noch an passen sinken die Preise für alle. Aber das is nur eine Vermutung...

Und jetzt bitte nicht noch eine Diskussion wegen meine LRS das nervt auch mich und andre da es nix mit dem Thema ihr zu tuten hat !!!


----------



## Bääängel (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich denek eher, dass es so sein wird, dass NV sich beim Zubehör auf das wesentlichste beschränken wird und vllt einen 10er unter der besser Ausgestatteten Konkurrenz bleiben wird und so versucht sie zu etablieren. Aber m.M.n reichen die Boardpartner udn dass Nv Geld braucht bezweifel ich auch, da sie  afaik mehr Marktanteile haben als AMD und schwarze Zahlen schreiben.


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ob das eine Gute Idee ist ?
> 
> Ich erinnere hier mal an 3Dfx


Daran musste ich zwar unweigerlich auch denken, aber Nvidia ist doch etwas größer und flexibler als 3dfx damals und somit kann man jetzt auch endlich selber Karten aber auch Motherboards fertigen, was große flexibilität erweist wenn es um OEM Aufträge geht.



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ALTER, mir Platz gleich die Krawatte !!  Geht dir einer bei ab und wedelst du dir einen von der Palme, wenn du  Rechtschreibfehler siehst??? Könnt ich so reinkloppen !! Man, das ist  ein Forum, da wird nicht so auf RS geachtet !
> 
> Besonders dreist ist sowas, wenn jeman LRS hat, sich schon  zusammenreissen muss, etwas richtig zu schreiben und Zack irgendein  Spacken, der nicht lesen kann... den Rest verkneif ich mir hier!!
> 
> ...


Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass Rechtschreibfehler und schwere Grammatikfehler einem Post die Aussage- und Argumentationskraft nehmen, weil sie dem Leser vermitteln "der Poster ist DUMM/UNGEBILDET, warum soll ich seiner Meinung Beachtung schenken".
Und wie bereits ein selbst betroffener schrieb: auch mit LRS kann man fehlerfrei schreiben, es geht um die Faulheit. Und wenn man mit der Ausrede LRS immer alles falsch schreibt wird es erstens nie besser und ist auch nicht gerade für die Zukunft förderlich. Man hilft den Betroffenen schon auch ein bisschen, wenn man diese SANFT um etwas mehr Genauigkeit bittet. Die Betonung liegt aber auf SANFT, man soll niemanden generell die Freude am Schreiben nehmen.

Und nun wieder BTT: Bin gespannt ob das ganze ausgebaut wird und wie andere Hersteller reagieren. Außerdem wie sich das auf die Qualität der Karten auswirkt


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds gut was nVidia hier macht.
Sie sollten aber eine breite Palette an Modellen anbieten und nicht nur wenige, ausgewaehlte fuer einen ganz speziellen Kunden.
Schlicht, gut, funktioniell, ohne viel Schnick Schnack.
Referenzlayout bedeutet nicht zwangsmaessig laute schlechte Kuehlung. Moment bei nVidia schon, oder?
Und es gibt einen riesigen Vorteil (zumindest fuer eine kleine Gruppe der PC-User, die, die eine Wasserkuehlung ihr Eigen nennen)
Referenzlayout = Kompatiblitaet!

Es hat mich bei der GTX285 von Palit tierisch angekotzt kaum einen Wasserkuehler zu bekommen ausser von EK Water Blocks.
Und selbst den musste ich mit dem Dremel bearbeiten da er nicht 100%ig gepasst hat.
Abgesehen vom roten PCB, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

mfG
V.

P.S. boese nVidia Leute, ihr macht schon wieder was sehr boeses seltsames schlechtes etc etc


----------



## Pikus (6. Oktober 2010)

Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die WaKü-Kompatibilität steigen wird und dass die Karten dieses Schöne, schlichte design von nVidia bekommen, find ich das eigentlich schwachsinn... aber jedem das seine..


----------



## Raptorspeed (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich Lüku betreiben würde mit dem Ref. Kühler, wäre dies eine ganz schicke Sache mit diesem schlichten Design des Kühlers; also ohne Aufkleber oder was auch immer  

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Nvidia in Europa bzw. Weltweit auch bald mit eigenen Karten starten wird.

Warum ich dran glaube?
Weil in der Verpackung welche als Auflagefläche der Karte dient elf verschiedene Sprachen aufgelistet sind!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (6. Oktober 2010)

Das halte Ich für einen ganz dummen Schritt von Nvidia. Erstens gibt es ettliche Grafikkartenhersteller, die Nvidia dann als Konkurenten hätte. Zweitens haben diese Hersteller viel mehr Erfahrung mit der Herstellung von Grafikkarten. Nvidia wird die Karten wohl nur im Referenzdesign anbieten, was nicht unbedingt gelungen sein muss. Vor allem bei der Kühlung macht mir das Sorgen. Wenn Ich da an den legendären Fön denke, graut es mir schon. 
Ich denke Nvidia wird da nicht lange mithalten können. Man will damit ja den Wegfall des Low-Cost Geschäfts etwas abfedern, aber dass das funktioniert ist lange nicht sicher. AMD und Intel machen da ja massiv Druck auf Nvidia. Immerhin macht das Low-Cost Geschäft fast 50% der verkauften Karten Nvidias aus.


----------



## fuddles (6. Oktober 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich denek eher, dass es so sein wird, dass NV sich beim Zubehör auf das wesentlichste beschränken wird und vllt einen 10er unter der besser Ausgestatteten Konkurrenz bleiben wird und so versucht sie zu etablieren. Aber m.M.n reichen die Boardpartner udn dass Nv Geld braucht bezweifel ich auch, da sie  afaik mehr Marktanteile haben als AMD und schwarze Zahlen schreiben.



Da irrst du dich gewaltig. nVidia schreibt rote Zahlen.

rote zahlen bei nvidia - Google-Suche

Denke aber mal Quartal 3 wird besser gelaufen sein.


----------



## gangville (6. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll...
> 
> Aber was XFX angeht, die sind doch schon seit nem Jahr oder so kein Boardpartner mehr, also schon bereits bevor die GTX480 rauskam dachte ich



XFX ist boardpartner von AMD.

ich würde als überschrift hinschreiben:
"Nvidia mit eigener PCB in den USA"
Grafikkarte ist das ganze, also die PCB und die GPU und kleine Chips etc.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Daran musste ich zwar unweigerlich auch denken, aber Nvidia ist doch etwas größer und flexibler als 3dfx damals und somit kann man jetzt auch endlich selber Karten aber auch Motherboards fertigen, was große flexibilität erweist wenn es um OEM Aufträge geht.


Laut verlinktem Artikel lässt Nvidia bei Foxconn fertigen, also nichts mit "Selbstständig".


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was mir auf gefallen ist das irrgenwie keine Kabel, SLI-Brücke oder sonst was mit dabei liegt der weiß da einer mehr. Ich finde Nv könnte durch die Aktion die preise drücken da ja keine Parner mehr im Weg ist. Und da die dann ihre Preise noch an passen sinken die Preise für alle. Aber das is nur eine Vermutung...



SLI-Brücken liegen grundsätzlich bei den Mainboards bei und nicht bei den Karten. Schließlich kann ja kein Graka-Hersteller vorher wissen, ob die PCIe-Slots auf den Mobos der Käufer nun 1x- oder 2x-Abstand haben.

Sonstige Kabel, Handbücher, etc.. werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unter einem doppelten Boden verstaut sein. Das habe ich bisher bei den meisten Grakas so erlebt.


Das Lüfterdesign der Graka finde ich irgendwie schon recht ansprechend. Aber das PCB werden die höchstwahrscheinlich in Giftgrün halten, wie es früher bei fast allen Nvidia-Grakas normal war.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das könnte wirklich den Preis drücken, denn wenn die Boardpartner entsprechend günstig sind, muss NV ja konkurieren können, allerdings kann der Schuss ja auch nach hinten losgehen, da NV die Preise für die GPUs bestimmt


----------



## Ripcord (7. Oktober 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur im Referens Design... und da her Laut usw...
> 
> Aber warum haben die sich zu diesem Schritt entschieden ???




GTX 460, Referenzdesign, Laut ???


----------



## Pumpi (7. Oktober 2010)

Best Buy ist schon jetzt keine Ausnahme Mehr :

3DCenter.org | 3D-Grafikkarten-Benchmarking, Downloads, News & Reviews

Ich finde das aber auch gut wenn NV da mitmischt bzw. den Laden selber schmeißt !

Wozu braucht es mehr Leute die verdienen ? Nv kann besser im großen Stil reagieren ! Wäre NV allein verantwortlich für die Kühler der 470/480, dann gäbe es möglicherweise schon mehr Möglichkeiten einen GF 100 ruhig zustellen. Welcher große Kühler Hersteller würde NV denn den Korb geben ? Das würde dieser einmal machen und seine Aktien wären im Keller !

NV hat sich auf die Boardpartner verlassen das die eine vernünftige Kühlung für den GF100 anschleppen und EVGA und Co haben fast allesamt versagt !

Das Argument der großen Werbetrommel mit vielen kleinen Partner bringt's auch nur bedingt:

Was tengiert mich ne kleine nichtssagende online-Werbung ? Das Bild einer AMP! auf geizhals kann man nun nicht wirklich als Werbung bezeichnen ! 

Fette Karten auf MTV wenn Game One läuft, das ist Werbung. Wird sich ein kleiner Krauder wie Zotac natürlich nie leisten können !

Es wird so enden wie bei VW : Kleine Unter-Marken für die verschiedenen bedürfnisse und Möglichkeiten. Wer jetzt einen solchen Platz bei NV ergattert darf weiter leben, wer keinen kriegt darf vielleicht noch mit AMD verhandeln !

Edit: NV macht im Moment die Mainboardhersteller Fett (EVGA Asus MSI Gygabite), doch da würde NV am liebsten doch selber hin kommen ! Eine Fusion mit einem erfahrenen Mainboardhersteller + Graka Unter-Marken wäre also auch denkbar.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (7. Oktober 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> SLI-Brücken liegen grundsätzlich bei den Mainboards bei und nicht bei den Karten. Schließlich kann ja kein Graka-Hersteller vorher wissen, ob die PCIe-Slots auf den Mobos der Käufer nun 1x- oder 2x-Abstand haben.


 
Hier kann ich dir leider nicht rechtgeben Thunder, bei meiner GeForce 9800GX² waren 2 SLI-Brücken dabei und bei meinen neuen 5870ern lagen auch überall Crossfire-Brücken mit im Karton. Wobei die SLI-Brücken speziell für die 9800GX² waren glaube ich und die Crossfire-Brücken sind flexibel also variabel zu verwenden. 

Aber ganz unrecht hast du auch nicht bei meinen letzten Mainboards lagen auch SLI-Brücken bei (z.B. A8N-SLI-Deluxe)... nur keine Crossfire obwohl das aktuelle Board nur Crossfire tauglich ist.


----------



## falloutrapha (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Sache gibt es nur ein kleines Problem^^ Viele Boardpartner ändern selbst etwas am PCB um so die Performance der Karten zu verbessern. So ist z.B. meine Gtx 470 von Point of view ein ganzes Stück leiser und kühler als die Gtx470 von Inno3d eines Kollegen. Es sind 86 zu 93 °C also schon beachtlich. Und sie haben die gleiche Leistung und wir haben sogar das gleiche Gehäuse (coolermaster Haf 932) und die selben Lüfter.


----------



## Pumpi (7. Oktober 2010)

@ falloutrapha

Ihr zwei werdet haargenau die selben karten haben, und zwar das referenzdesign.

Vielleicht ist der Chip auf deiner POV ein kleinen Tick besser in der Güte, was ein Boardpartner aber nicht beeinflussen kann, der Rest ist Lüftersteuerungsprogrammierung und sonstige minimale Schwankungen der Qualitäten !


----------



## Bääängel (7. Oktober 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich gewaltig. nVidia schreibt rote Zahlen.
> 
> rote zahlen bei nvidia - Google-Suche
> 
> Denke aber mal Quartal 3 wird besser gelaufen sein.



Ahh, okay, danke, musste ich wohl übersehen haben, als es auf der Main stand.


----------



## zuogolpon (7. Oktober 2010)

OK, Entschuldigung!

Nichts desto trotz gibt es Leute, die keine Schwäche habe und trotzdem sich nicht die Mühe machen, ihren Kommentar den anderen Usern verständlich rüberzubringen.
Ich gebs zu schlechtes Beispiel, Besserwisser auch (mich nicht  als Klugscheißer in diesem Fall zu bezeichnen, wäre ja falsch).
Ich betone nochmals, Rechtschreibfehler sind genauso wie Tippfehler kein Problem, solange der Sinn des Kommentars einwandfrei verständlich ist.




Drapenot schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei...
> 
> Ich habe auch LRS besser gesagt Legasthenie!
> Es gibt allerdings einen Unterschied zwischen Fehlern die man deswegen macht oder einfache Faulheit.
> ...



/Sign und Danke.

Crimson 2.0, du gibst selbst zu, dass es etwas undeutlich war und ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn es hart geklungen hat.

*Hier endet das Thema um LRS und Orthographie für die Verständlichkeit von Kommentaren mit meinem Statement.
Wie der Moderator schon sagte: ENDE*


----------



## hfb (8. Oktober 2010)

falloutrapha schrieb:


> So ist z.B. meine Gtx 470 von Point of view ein ganzes Stück leiser und kühler als die Gtx470 von Inno3d eines Kollegen. Es sind 86 zu 93 °C also schon beachtlich. Und sie haben die gleiche Leistung und wir haben sogar das gleiche Gehäuse (coolermaster Haf 932) und die selben Lüfter.


 
Die Karten haben je nach Güte des Chips unterschiedliche Spannungen
eingestellt, das macht Wärme/Lautstärke-mäßig ne Menge aus und hat nix mit dem Boardpartner zu tun.
Meine eine GTX 480 hat 1,05 Volt Standar*d*spannung, meine andere hat 1,013. Das macht unter Last gerne mal 5 Grad aus und damit auch ne andere Stufe der Lüftersteuerung.
Deshalb bringt undervolten bei den 4ern hübsch was.

Und zum beliebten Vorurteil Referenz-Kühler: max 2 Slots, Abluft aus Gehäuse raus, hat bis jetzt keiner besser hingekriegt als NV, also ist der nicht schlecht.

Und jetzt zum Thema: Es gibt Gründe, warum NV und auch andere nur
Chips designen, diese woanders herstellen lassen und dann an 3. verkaufen,
welche dann Endprodukte daraus machen. Know-How, Organisation, Connections, Risiko fallen mir spontan ein.
Das jetzt dauerhaft umzukrempeln amortisiert sich sicher nicht so schnell,
also ist es denke ich wirklich nur ne Ausnahme.


----------

